# Med. Kit



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am sure some of you are getting tired of me asking so many questions, but here Is another. I have recently been looking for a good Med. Kit, for around $30-$50. I have seen a few, but would like some help deciding, I am not really medically savvy but I do know how to do basic things. I am going to school to become a police officer so will be taking a first responders course in the future, I would like a kit that would serve me well, in my BOB and maybe have another in my car just in case.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A good med kit will be expensive. Most med kits are cheap crap and expensive.
Google a good medical kit to get ideas on what to put in one.
peruse this section too. Health and Fitness Survival
Buy yourself a soft pouch/bag or cheap toolbox and buy the items separately at Wally's, the dollar store(s) or pharmacy stores (CVS, Walgreens, etc) when on sale and build it yourself.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's hard to find a kit in that price range that can handle more than a minor cut or scrape. Still, you should have something, right?

Amazon: Adventure Medical Kits Day Tripper First Aid Kit 

I haven't personally tried this one, but it's at the lower end of your price range and has good reviews. The actual contents have been listed by one of the reviewers, and it looks like it covers the very basics fairly well. I'm guessing this will get you headed in the right direction and leave you a little money to add some extra items.

If I may make a suggestion... before spending a lot of money on medical supplies, you might want to wait until you take your first responder class. After that, you will know what to buy and not get stuck with a bunch of useless fluff.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle is giving you great advice, follow it. I was a First Responder on a volunteer Fire dept. for 8-1/2 years and I took my time to build my home medical bag up.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> It's hard to find a kit in that price range that can handle more than a minor cut or scrape. Still, you should have something, right?
> 
> Amazon: Adventure Medical Kits Day Tripper First Aid Kit
> 
> ...


Right now I am just looking for a starter kit, just in case a SHTF scenario hits before I can take my first responder course, that is the main reason I put that price range, I intend on adding on once I take the course, and before, just covering my butt so to speak.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want some ideas checkout Police Gear | Police Equipment | Tactical Gear | 5.11 Tactical | Bates Boots | Streamlight | Safariland | Galls. I know a lot of fire depts. in my area have gone there for stuff. It will give you an idea about what they sell as grab and go bags.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I too wouldn't waste my time with buying a 30-50 dollar kit.

I would go to wally world, buy one of those mini backpacks (think I paid 7.97 and its camouflaged too! It can be carried in your pack or attached to the outside of a pack) that's about big enough to hold a 2 qt plastic container from the kitchen section (I think I paid 2.29), then I would got to the dollar store and stock that said container to the hilt for about 20 more bucks. You'll end up with something far more usable and with a hell of a lot more gear for the dollar expended! I keep such a pack in my BOB kit and sometimes take it with me when I am camping or out hunting.

Need something more extravagant? Get a day pack and few clear see through plano tackle boxes and hit that dollar store and throw together a trauma pack from hell that will handle everything short of brain surgery. While you cant get everything you need there you can certainly get a lot of it there and get it cheap! Even if all you have is 30-50 bucks you could go far going this route and then continue to add to it until you get to where you want to be with this project. I did this years ago and have used it on several road trips I have taken when I stumbled upon some severe accidents and need to provide some serious life saving first aid while waiting an hour or so for first responders to get there and take over. It gave me some much needed practice (my last 5 years in the military really gave me more than enough of that but you can never have too much!) and it showed me what I really had to use or not use. I keep such a fist aid bag in what ever vehicle I am driving that day between the two I own swapping its location as needed. I will admit that in this bag I have accumulated several hundred dollars worth of gear but its pretty extensively stocked though.

Just don't forget...you need to know how to use what you got or its worthless to you and amounts to added dead weight and un-neccessary expense!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Build your own to fit your needs. But do you have the knowledge or training to use the equipment. If not, get the training. Red Cross, Boy Scouts, Fire Depts. frequently have classes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Great advice for getting training and building your own. 

When I was diving, a course that was offered was Medic-First Aid. I don't know if that is still available or not. It would be worth looking into.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Great advice for getting training and building your own.
> 
> When I was diving, a course that was offered was Medic-First Aid. I don't know if that is still available or not. It would be worth looking into.


I agree, when I come out of the Marines I worked as a contractor for a bit overseas. Then I started diving for a living on oil rigs and a few research vessels.. The first aid you can learn from diving is great stuff to know. You never know when you are going to need it and it is very sought after in certain fields in the workplace.. I have a friend that is now a dive medic on an oil rig..
As for a kit, most are garbage and filled with stuff you don't need and it is probably easier to put one together yourself. If you are hell bent on a kit, you only need the life saving stuff in it and the best one I have found it from Dark Angel Medical People say "It is expensive"! But I say, HOW MUCH IS YOUR LIFE WORTH?!?! People go and spend $500-$1000 on the newest and coolest electronic gadgets but don't want to spend jack shit on their medical stuff..


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Remember that anything you have in your kit you should be confident in its use. It does you no good to have a blood pressure cuff in there, for example, if you don't know how to take a blood pressure or can than use that information to determine a treatment plan for the person you're trying to help. If all you know is how to put on band-aids or wrap some gauze around a wound, that's fine, be ready to do that. If you have the training and skills to do more, than by all means include those items in your kit. At work, I'm a paramedic if you haven't seen any of my other posts, I carry a vast array of emergency medical equipment into any given scene, but it's taken me almost three years to learn how to use them all properly to achieve the best result for my patient. For someone who isn't as familiar with first aid a heart monitor and IV supplies and drugs do them no good, so there's no point in them having those things. In a SHTF situation to be honest it's probably also pointless for me to have them. Why? Because everything I do on the street is geared at stabalizing a patient for transport to a hosptial. So truly all I would need would be the more basic type of supplies. Things to consider as you put together your med bag.


----------



## RLC (Sep 10, 2013)

I am new to this as well however, I just completed my first Med Kit this week. I got the Condor Rip Away Pack($26.00) I really like this pack it has lots of room, Molle Webbing and Velcro to pull it off of your BOB without undoing the MOLLE Straps. If you have friends who work in a doctors office they may be willing to donate some good quality supplies for free, as you will only need a few of each item. That is also a good place for few helpful instruments as well. I made an inventory list so I know everything that is in my kit. I will be glad to send it if your interested. RLC


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember, a Med kit/Blowout kit is ONLY supposed to have lifesaving emergency supplies such as Halo seals,Quick Clot,tampons and Israeli bandages just to name a few. Not first aid supplies like band aids and ointment!!


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Have you looked at youtube.com videos? Yeah, I know there is a lot of dopey BS on youtube, however Patriot Nurse has a video titled, "Medical Kit on a $50 Budget" which may be just the thing you're looking for. 

Also take a look at the contents of the following three kits; "My Altoids First Aid Kit", "Altoids First Aid Kit", and "Pocket FAK Project". I just updated my get home bag kit to include almost everything these three kits contained. I was able to fit everything into a 5 1/4 x 3 1/4 Christmas cookie tin I found at a Rite Aid drugstore this past Friday. That is a little bit larger than an Altoids tin, but I can still stuff it into my BDU cargo pocket as a carry-along first aid kit. 

I'm real pleased with it. While on the job Sunday, I dressed a small cut received by an employee of my client. I just whipped out the tin and went to work.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

About 20+years ago I saw a first aid kit that had apiece of hardware cloth (galvanized screen like material w/1/4 inch squares) about 20 x 20 inches. It was folded up to about the size of a large pack of cigarettes. For a splint, you open it up and shape as necessary to support the fractured limb and bind in place with roller gauze or other bandage. I made 1 for my BOB first aid kit and 3 more for my big kits. Super cheap and light weight.


----------

